# Feelings after Egg Share



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

This is very personal, I am thinking about egg share i am 95% sure i would like to go ahead with this, i need to feel clear about feelings before i go further. 

How did you feel? I keep playing in my mind that 18 years on someone might knock at my door! 

Thanks in advance 

Charlie x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Hun, didn't wanna read n run.... But I'll post later.  Xxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Im just starting the egg share process and have now had all the counselling and up to this point i can say that my feelings towards sharing have become stronger.
I feel that the person i share my eggs with is now just as important as me as i go through my journey, 
Will be able to update as i go further forward :-D X


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in the middle of my first egg share so not sure how I will feel after atm, but I can honestly say that all the doubts I had at the beginning are well and truely in the distant past and I'm so pleased to be doing this! The counselling definitely helped, which I had at my initial consultation and then I was sent away to decide whether I wanted to continue - absolutely no pressure at all.

I know what you mean about an 18 year old coming knocking at your door as I felt like that to start with too, but in reality it won't happen like that. A lot of couples choose not to tell the child they are donor conceived and if they do & want to find out more about you then it would be in the form of a letter to start with. More than likely all they would want is information rather than a relationship - which is why I took the form filling very seriously - you have to write a pen picture & good will message that they will read when they are 18 and I included tonnes of info in the hope they wouldn't have any unanswered Qs.
Also you can get out of it what you want too - if they write to you you can write back but choose to keep it quite formal so you are not opening your door to a meeting, or if you would like the idea of meeting them then you can communicate that to them too. 

If you are almost certain you want to go ahead then I'd really recommend going for the initial consultation and counselling session (which is compulsory) and then take it from there. I found the counsellor gave me lots of food for thought, things I hadn't even thought of and I talked through those few doubts I did have & she helped me out loads with that. A lot of clinics offer free consultations for egg share so you don't have anything to lose, others charge but refund you when you start treatment.

Best of luck to you, it's an amzing thing to do!! xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

So... I can look now on egg sharing and can be quite positive. Clearly we have our BFP but also our recip has her BFP too! If I had a bfn I may be slightly different!

My feelings... We couldnt have afforded tx without egg share..so my recip allowed me to try and conceive which is an amazing gift. In return.. I gave her the potential to conceive in return.

I'm not sure just how many ppl do tell their child, from donor eggs, that they are actually from donor eggs. If they are a hetero cpl of course.. But.. Before writing my 'pen picture' and msg to any child I did have a long think about what if they knock on my door in 18 yrs! I can only say that I would welcome them into my life... Or wish them the happiest life possible without knowing me. 

Yes it's kinda odd that the will be a child out there with my DNA... But I won't be their mother.

I honestly don't regret it... And wouldn't have even if we didn't conceive... Like I said... The recip gave us the chance to try.

Good luck Hun ... Take time to think it through and speak to the counsellor.(and if you have any q's just ask!)

K

Xxx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi i egg shared but just got my period in 2ww.i stil hope my recipient gets a bfp but im not going to ask. we are going to egg share again but im not goin to after that as i could keep getting people pregnant without it working for us hopefuly its second time lucky for us.we had 22 eggs 11 for both of us ,out our 11 3 fertilised 2 transfered day 2  none to be frozen   good luck to u


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hey there

well i'm the same as Katena-hey Katena  -i've a positive experience of it all-it enabled us to afford(kind of lol) our one & only go at treatment and it enabled my lovely recip to have a baby she never thought she'd be able to have-yes she got a bfp too and actually had a better outcome than me as also got 2 frosties-we dont have any in the freezer but have our one lil fighter so that is enough- my counsellor was very good and advised us to look at it not like a potential half child but as a genetic gift   any resulting children have to request contact with you so cant just turn up unannounced and thats if there parents have even told them about the eggdonation.
Its a very personal decision but i have no regrets-goodluck in whatever you decide chick xx


----------

